# LTS-01 Speakers Status



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

The SVS website says "Coming late 2009". I'd say the middle of November qualifies as late 2009.

So what do you say, Boys, how about a little info? A teaser? A morsel? Tidbit? Something to whet the appetite, _please_.

Ron? Ed? Hello? Is this thing on? :whistling:


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The honest answer is that we have so many projects under development right now that we made a conscious decision to push-off the L-series until we get some of the more pressing/urgent products launched. And we have not updated the website to reflect that - our apologies.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

:sad2:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Can I take that as confirmation as some impending info on the SB16 etc etc :clap: :scratchchin:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

the Sealed Ultras!?!?


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

Ed Mullen said:


> The honest answer is that we have so many projects under development right now that we made a conscious decision to push-off the L-series until we get some of the more pressing/urgent products launched. And we have not updated the website to reflect that - our apologies.


it seems like the poor LTS speakers keep getting pushed back behind everything else. Its starting to look like vapor wear...:crying:

I admit I've been really interested to see the high end line might offer but I guess we will have to wait indefinitely.


----------

